# Signs of over fertilization?



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

What are the signs of over fertilization in emersed setups? I have a setup with crypts, anubias, and some HC. I have been misting daily with ro water and fox farms grow big. I have read where some people only spray fetilizer once a month and the rest of the time with only RO water.

What is everyone elses schedule? Some of the crypts are growing ok, but many seem to be suffering a bit. Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## kiddjam (Dec 3, 2011)

if you grow in a closed tank, the wall will get algae


----------

